# How long did you keep your first job?



## SkyWarp (Jul 20, 2006)

When I was looking for a job, I got the feeling from most of the companies that didn't offer me a job, that my only problem was not having any experience. I took a "Jr." position in the field I wanted to be in, with "competitive salary"  , and now that I've got some experience, I think the much higher paying jobs are out there for the taking.

If you started underpaid, or just at a small company, how long before you left for the big company money and benefits? If you didn't leave as soon as you were desirable to other companies, why did you stay?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2006)

I worked at my first engineering job out of college for 2.5 years.

I left because: 1 - I was moving several states away, and 2 - I was getting a Master's degree and could get a better raise if I jumped ship.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 20, 2006)

I only stayed with my first job out of school for 1 year. It was a large manufacturing company with multiple locations and the one location I was in, was less than desireable. I was also engaged to be married right out of college, and my soon to be wife was looking for work in which she couldn't work in the town I had the job... I asked my boss for a transfer and he said, "get in line - it'll be at least 5-6 years". I filled in my resume and had another job, moved and started another job within the next 4 weeks. Now I've been at that other company for 9 years.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 21, 2006)

Im still at my first job making shit money. But its govt. work and I come home at the same time every day and know for sure Ive got a job the next day. :true:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

10 months, it was a small firm, but offered the most $. I learned alot while working there but it was me, 1 other full time person, and a part time retired Ga DOT guy.

It was nice for a little while, but it got to be real boring working by yourself for weeks at a time. So one day I actually talked to a headhunter and left for a bigger firm (office had +200 people) and stayed there for 7 years (minus about a year spent on active duty with the Army nat. guard)

August 1 is my 1 year anniversary at my new job. large firm but small office (14 people) been good so far


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 21, 2006)

I was there 10 months. It was a very small manufacturer of instrumentation. THere was the owner, his wife (part time), an office manager lady, a salesman and me. The pay was very low, but I got a 20% raise within 6 months and a 10% raise on top of that was promised before the year was up. The opportunity could have been great. If the place grew, I would have been there since practically the beginning. I would evolve into a manufaturing manager, etc... The owner even told me he wanted to gorw the business and sell it within 10 to 15 years and that I would get a perdcentage.

However, I found the owner to be an unstable person. Without getting into too much detail, I found his methods, motivation and ability to make sound business decisions to be impaired by a certain substance.

After one of our big projects almost crahsed because a subcontracted guy bailed on him before it was complete, he stressed out and leaned on me to complete it, which I did- but at a price. His reaction to the whole thing was the icing on the cake that made me leave the volative situation. Almost 10 years later and I think his business is still barely limping along.

That job did hurt me. I ha started low in salary and I think that set the precident.

Ed


----------

